# Cosa voglio di più



## Verena67 (2 Maggio 2010)

*Cosa voglio di più*

Sono incuriosita (dato il tema...) qualcuno l'ha visto?! Io ci vorrei andare, ma mi toccherà andarci da sola mi sa...:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (2 Maggio 2010)

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2010/cosavogliodipiu/

Anna ha una vita come tante altre. Ha un buon lavoro in cui è apprezzata e ha un compagno da qualche anno, Alessio, che l’ama e con cui conduce un menage tranquillo al punto di poter accarezzare l’idea di smettere di prendere la pillola e avere un figlio. Un giorno però a una festa incontra un cameriere, Domenico. Lo rivede perché è venuto a recuperare un coltello dimenticato e da quel momento per entrambi il desiderio non è più contenibile. Domenico è sposato e ha due figli piccoli. Non c’è un posto in cui i due possano incontrarsi liberamente e allora la scelta obbligata diventa il motel. Per due ore, la sera del mercoledì quando lui dovrebbe essere in piscina per un corso da subacqueo. Fare equilibrio tra passione e vita di tutti i giorni non è però un’impresa facile.
Silvio Soldini torna ad affrontare il tema delle relazioni uomo-donna con coerenza anche se apparentemente ribaltando la prospettiva rispetto al precedente Giorni e nuvole. In quel caso il contesto economico–sociale era evidenziato sin dall’inizio con la perdita del lavoro mentre qui emerge pian piano. L’amore al calor bianco che travolge Anna e Domenico (e con loro, anche se in maniere diverse, anche i reciproci contesti familiari) non interessa al regista e agli sceneggiatori di per sé (sarebbe una storia già ultra nota) ma contestualizzato in un mondo in cui le certezze di un tempo sono state messe profondamente in crisi. 
Anna e Domenico non possono astrarsene nel loro rifugio con specchi del motel. I corpi che si sono donati reciproco piacere credendo di poter chiudere il mondo fuori in realtà lo hanno portato con sé (e lo faranno anche se lontani fisicamente da quella Milano in cui Soldini torna a girare dopo lunga assenza). La macchina da presa li segue e li comprende così come comprende Alessio nella sua tenace difesa del rapporto con Anna barricato dietro un quieto e determinato non voler sapere. Comprende anche Miriam, la moglie di Domenico, incapace invece di chiudere gli occhi dinanzi all’evidenza e in costante, quotidiana lotta contro la precarietà economica. 
E’ uno sguardo in ricerca quello di Soldini e il suo cinema si rivela, come un sismografo dei sentimenti, capace di registrare le scosse dirompenti così come i più piccoli sussulti, magari provocati da un rumore fuori campo. Perché fare del bene a se stessi, come Anna e Domenico vorrebbero, senza fare del male agli altri (ciò che si desidererebbe restasse fuori campo) è una delle imprese più difficili da compiere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2010)

Mi piace soldini e mi piacciono gli attori.
Però nel trailer ho sentito le solite cose da manuale dei traditori.
Pensare "poverino" non può coronare il sogno d'amore perché non ha soldi ...mi irrita...


----------



## Verena67 (2 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi piace soldini e mi piacciono gli attori.
> Però nel trailer ho sentito le solite cose da manuale dei traditori.
> Pensare "poverino" *non può coronare il sogno d'amore perché non ha soldi *...mi irrita...


a me venne detto esplicitamente. Motivo (pretesto)  n. 1.:carneval:


----------



## pink (2 Maggio 2010)

Ho visto il trailer, sembra interessante, dato che sola a vederlo non vado e nemmeno con il marito  , aspetto il dvd.


----------



## astonished (2 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2010/cosavogliodipiu/
> 
> Anna ha una vita come tante altre. Ha un buon lavoro in cui è apprezzata e ha un compagno da qualche anno, Alessio, che l’ama e con cui conduce un menage tranquillo al punto di poter accarezzare l’idea di smettere di prendere la pillola e avere un figlio. Un giorno però a una festa incontra un cameriere, Domenico. Lo rivede perché è venuto a recuperare un coltello dimenticato e da quel momento per entrambi il desiderio non è più contenibile. Domenico è sposato e ha due figli piccoli. Non c’è un posto in cui i due possano incontrarsi liberamente e allora la scelta obbligata diventa il motel. Per due ore, la sera del mercoledì quando lui dovrebbe essere in piscina per un corso da subacqueo. Fare equilibrio tra passione e vita di tutti i giorni non è però un’impresa facile.
> Silvio Soldini torna ad affrontare il tema delle relazioni uomo-donna con coerenza anche se apparentemente ribaltando la prospettiva rispetto al precedente Giorni e nuvole. In quel caso il contesto economico–sociale era evidenziato sin dall’inizio con la perdita del lavoro mentre qui emerge pian piano. L’amore al calor bianco che travolge Anna e Domenico (e con loro, anche se in maniere diverse, anche i reciproci contesti familiari) non interessa al regista e agli sceneggiatori di per sé (sarebbe una storia già ultra nota) ma contestualizzato in un mondo in cui le certezze di un tempo sono state messe profondamente in crisi.
> ...


Ho visto la promozione fatta da Favino ospite della Cabello: mi ha incuriosito, il trailer un po' meno, cosè già vissute!

Potevo andarlo a vedere oggi ma ho un appuntamento serale: sarà uno di quei film che noleggerò a fine estate.

Ciao.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Maggio 2010)

*Apperò...*



pink ha detto:


> Ho visto il trailer, sembra interessante, dato che sola a vederlo non vado e nemmeno con il marito  , *aspetto il dvd*.


Un amico? :incazzato:













:carneval:


----------



## MK (2 Maggio 2010)

Dovevo andarci ieri ma ho fatto tardi e ho visto Happy Family di Salvatores (mah e rimah, non brutto ma nemmeno un grande film, anzi). Soldini è uno dei miei registi preferiti, l'ultimo non mi aveva entusiasmata ma qui credo che qualcosa di buono ci sia. Almeno dal trailer e dalle interviste che ho visto. Come dice il regista, due amori di tipo diverso. Spero di vederlo nei prossimi giorni (inutile dire da che parte sto eh ).


----------



## pink (3 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un amico? :incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amano tutt'altro genere di film


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

*Visto!*

Che dire... grande film grandi attori grande sceneggiatura e soprattutto grande realtà. Non capisco perchè si sia criticato Soldini nelle recensioni dicendo che il ribadire di continuo le difficoltà economiche appesantisce il film. E' così che si vive, altro che palle! 

Verena sono sicura che ti piacerà, io sono ancora scossa...


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

*e aggiungo*

facce vere di persone reali come si possono incontrare tutti i giorni, niente stereotipi (poi arriverà la critica di MM a bacchettarmi :mexican , sesso come gioia... insomma, standing ovation...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2010)

pink ha detto:


> amano tutt'altro genere di film


Vabbuò dai su, non fare così...

Ti ci porto io ok? :up:


----------



## Verena67 (5 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Che dire... grande film grandi attori grande sceneggiatura e soprattutto grande realtà. Non capisco perchè si sia criticato Soldini nelle recensioni dicendo che il ribadire di continuo le difficoltà economiche appesantisce il film. E' così che si vive, altro che palle!
> 
> Verena sono sicura che ti piacerà, io sono ancora scossa...


Immagino, io volevo andarci ieri, mannaggia al lavoro! Mi sa che rubacchierò un pomeriggio (non so quando) e ci andrò!
baci
Roberta


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2010)

Visto

bellissimo

ma fa stare male... per chi ci è passato. E comunque esci di lì contento di non essere più in una situazione simile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2010)

Sinceramente io ho trovato già irritante il trailer: menzogna ai partner e solite frasi da manuale tra amanti.
Non accuso di banalità Soldini, in anticipo, ma gli amanti.
Io avrei più fantasia (in effetti questa è una citazione di Metti una sera a cena).


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente io ho trovato già irritante il trailer: menzogna ai partner e solite frasi da manuale tra amanti.
> Non accuso di banalità Soldini, in anticipo, ma gli amanti.
> Io avrei più fantasia (in effetti questa è una citazione di Metti una sera a cena).


 
il film è bello perché riesce a trasmetteri quello che provano i protagonisti, ma non parlo solo degli amanti. E' uno spaccato di realtà

Tu avresti più fantasia nell'inventare palle? (quella sinceramente è una parte che mi manca, non ne ho inventate molte)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> il film è bello perché riesce a trasmetteri quello che provano i protagonisti, ma non parlo solo degli amanti. E' uno spaccato di realtà
> 
> Tu avresti più fantasia nell'inventare palle? (quella sinceramente è una parte che mi manca, non ne ho inventate molte)


 Col partner tradito forse no (son sempre le stesse, impegni di lavoro, interessi vari, amicizie coltivate individualmente), a me stessa e all'amante non sono tipo da raccontarne.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente io ho trovato già irritante il trailer: menzogna ai partner e *solite frasi da manuale tra amanti*.
> Non accuso di banalità Soldini, in anticipo, ma gli amanti.
> Io avrei più fantasia (in effetti questa è una citazione di Metti una sera a cena).


Persa difficile descrivere delle situazioni se non le hai vissute mai. 
Vedilo e poi ci dirai.


----------



## pink (7 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbuò dai su, non fare così...
> 
> Ti ci porto io ok? :up:


ok :carneval:


----------

